# Need some Picture for my site of offroaders or 4 wheelers



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Hey guys, i was wondering if any of you have any pic that i could use for my site. I need some pics of people 4 wheeling and offroading. Thanks for any


----------



## shooter921 (Jan 1, 2001)

Stelmon, we have a couple of dune buggies that we take all over. My dads as a very large engine and can get it to stand completly up. Plus if I can find it, I have a few of us jumping them and a pic of mine rolling over. I'm not sure where they are, but I will look and let you know. 

80


----------



## msiebers (Jan 17, 2000)

Stelmon, I have a few pics of my new Dodge on the trails around my camp. Not sure what you are looking for, but I will show you one here to see if this is something your intrested in. Got quite afew more as well

BTW, we keep it pretty tame where we go two trackin.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

msiebers, thanks, that is a nice truck you got there. I would like some more if possible


----------



## msiebers (Jan 17, 2000)

I'll see if I can dig up a couple more after work tonite for you Stelmon.


----------



## msiebers (Jan 17, 2000)

Heres a couple more for you Stelmon.


----------



## jeepinguy (Nov 10, 2001)

here is a couple for you they are from our trip to Drummond Island.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Stelmon this is one of my old fourwheelers (1972 Jeep) this was when I use to race 4x4 and didn't have kids or fish for salmon. This was taken at the top of entrance hill at Silver Lake before it got so crazy up there and the hills were much bigger (pre paddle tires) and all the loonies on quads.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Stelmon this is what you drive when you have kids, get old, and hunt and fish every weekend. Need the room and comfort not the need for speed. Now my daughter leaves her 2001 Mustang GT convertable here and uses my bus and the son asked if he could take it to concert did want to get his 2001 Extreme Blazer door dinged or keyed at a Insane Clown Posy. He didn't get to use the bus.


----------



## FischInMich (Feb 5, 2001)

Stelmon,

You might try stopping by "Mumbly's Off Road and Accessories" ate 14 mile and Gratiot. I personally know the owner Mike (related), and I'm sure that he would give up a nice muddy pic or 2 from his bulletin board if ya happened to drop by and talk to him. 

He is located on the east side of Gratiot, north of 14 mile road next to Macomb Carpet.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Stelmon`Here's a couple of my jeep


----------

